# East Cape Canoes Caimen- new to me



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

I dont like reading so i don't write much. i always like picture books better. 
i will write the story to this later. Enjoy


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

That is one Nice Caimen! More Pictures!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

> That is one Nice Caimen! More Pictures!


Trust me I will have more pictures real soon.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice boat, Congrats!


----------



## earltobberson (Sep 19, 2010)

very nice. Congrats


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Great boat and talk about skinny! Nice


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Lookin' Good! Congrats! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

so nice!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Gotta love those small side consoles,keeps the cockpit nice and open. Congrats on a fine looking skiff.


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

Thats a sweet boat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Who makes those controls? Beautiful boat.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

The controls on the boat are latham controls, but gaffrig and livorsi are some of the other companies that make control like that. You see them a lot on high performance speed boats.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

sick boat, great colors


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

Gorgeous boat!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweet ride. What kinda numbers are you getting with the Merc?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I remember seeing this boat built. One of my favorites for sure. I always thought a Caimen with front and rear hatch would be pretty sweet! Who did your side console design, I thought this boat went out as a tiller w/ no motor.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I have spent allot of time on a Caimen with a Tiller 50hp Yamaha and with two people and gear we topped out at 34mph on the GPS.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

The customer bought the skiff "plain jane" from us and then he had it rigged over time and down south...
This was a fast Caimen as I hit 41mph in the lake!
Sweet ride fo sho. 




> I remember seeing this boat built.  One of my favorites for sure.  I always thought a Caimen with front and rear hatch would be pretty sweet!  Who did your side console design, I thought this boat went out as a tiller w/ no motor.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Finally picking it up tomorrow and straight to the water.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

More pictures

























Installed a garmin 441 right at arms reach.

















both babies


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm going to miss the caimen as im taking it up to ECC. There's no other boat I would want in it's class.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> I'm going to miss the caimen as im taking it up to ECC. There's no other boat I would want in it's class.


u selling it or getting work done?


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

I want to add a factory looking bait well and some other up grades. This is a bad ass caimen with the hatchs and I want to get it done right.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats quite an arsenal you have in your back yard.


----------

